# Can't smile



## Dorianto (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi
I just lost a front tooth while on holiday in Spain. I'm wondering can I get a cheap replacement denture or something cheap over the counter in a Spanish pharmacy as I've 10 days left and am scaring my kids


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dorianto said:


> Hi
> I just lost a front tooth while on holiday in Spain. I'm wondering can I get a cheap replacement denture or something cheap over the counter in a Spanish pharmacy as I've 10 days left and am scaring my kids


:welcome:

I don't know about temp dentures, but some farmacias do sell emergency filling kits..... so it might be worth asking


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You could always try ...


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Dorianto said:


> Hi
> I just lost a front tooth while on holiday in Spain. I'm wondering can I get a cheap replacement denture or something cheap over the counter in a Spanish pharmacy as I've 10 days left and am scaring my kids


Are you saying you have lost a tooth from a denture, I which case a dentist would be able to take impressions and put a tooth on-May take a couple of days as they often send the denture to a dental laboratory, or are you saying you've lost a natural tooth in which case it would be no use going to a pharmacy for a filling kit!
In the case of the natural tooth, it would take several days to have a denture or a bridge made. you won't find anything to help in a pharmacy. They can't produce a denture to fit your mouth!
The only thing you can do is ask a local dentist for emergency treatment.it won 't be cheap! You may be able to claim on your travel insurance.
Even if it takes. 2-3 days , it's better than a gap for the rest of the holiday.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Alternatively if it is a tooth off a denture stick it back on with superglue but don't use it to bite with. If it is a crown, then 'glue' it back in with toothpaste. Bit more information required.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Tell your kids that you've picked up ice hockey as a way to get your stress out. 

The 20 Best Missing Teeth Photos in NHL History | Bleacher Report 
"Hockey players wear their missing teeth almost like a badge of honor. It shows how tough and fearless they are and how much they sacrifice for the good of their team."


----------



## promethian (May 10, 2014)

Dorianto said:


> Hi
> I just lost a front tooth while on holiday in Spain. I'm wondering can I get a cheap replacement denture or something cheap over the counter in a Spanish pharmacy as I've 10 days left and am scaring my kids


I see your from the Emerald Isle.... Just do a Shane McGowan, never seemed to bother him


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm surprised that the response to the OP's dilemma in't more helpful and sympathetic.
It 's a horrible thing to happen on holiday , and requires answers that don't trivialise the problem
However, Why didn't the OP just find the nearest dentist?


----------



## Dorianto (Jul 26, 2014)

It's a natural tooth but I had root canal work done on it many years ago and that combined with a few side feelings made the tooth very weak and it gave way in Fri to a beautiful baguette sandwich. My dentist at home will sort it when I get home. I see on the internet there are a few diff products out there to make a temp tooth. I was wondering if they were available in Spanish pharmacies but any I've tried say no. I'll just have to keep my mouth closed till I get back. I don't think Shane McGowan look appeals to me. He's Englush by the way. Many thanks for the helpful contributions.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

This happened to me in Paris once, one of the front teeth! I got an emergency dental appointment and he glued it in, lasted all of 2 hours or so.

In the end I was walking around with no front tooth, the low has to be when I walked into a kebab house and the guy said something in Arabic and they both burst out laughing just after I finished my order.

My sympathies


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

When you get home, ask your dentist for a 'Maryland Bridge' or implant if suitable.. Many dentists will opt for a 3 unit bridge which involves cutting down the healthy teeth either side.. If you have a good Dentist and does a decent bonding job, a Maryland Bridge is far less destructive and much nicer than a single tooth partial removable denture...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dorianto said:


> Hi
> I just lost a front tooth while on holiday in Spain. I'm wondering can I get a cheap replacement denture or something cheap over the counter in a Spanish pharmacy as I've 10 days left and am scaring my kids


I don't think you can get false teeth in a Spanish chemists. I'd go to a dentist.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I doubt you'll find a solution in the time you have.


----------

